# My bird keeps flying away from me when I try to get her on my finger!! HELP



## pmacfarlane92

My tiel, Cali, and I are extremely close... Back in the end of January, I moved out of my parent's house (where my bird is) to an apartment with my boyfriend and I couldn't bring her because they don't allow pets  BUT, I would visit and she would be fine, nuzzling me, loving me, coming to me... Then a couple months ago, I noticed that whenever I come to her cage or put my finger in her cage for her to perch on, she FREAKS out... and when I manage to take her out, she flies away from me and everytime I try to get her again, she flies away again? Is she mad at me? If so, why now? Or is she having abandonment issues? Also, I should mention that since I left, my mom has mentioned that she's gotten meaner? Do you think she's mad at me?? Please help


----------



## MeanneyFids

has she been socialized when youre gone?


----------



## pmacfarlane92

*Yes, my mom takes her out everyday to sing to her and changes her water and food...*

She also tried to pet her and she will hiss and bite?


----------



## MeanneyFids

how old is she?


----------



## pmacfarlane92

She is 3, and I had visited her today and she did the same thing


----------



## roxy culver

How often have you been visiting her? If not often, she could have regressed.


----------



## pmacfarlane92

I visit her at least 3 times a week, I don't know... that's what I'm asking..I don't know!


----------



## WereAllMadHere

Just curious do you have a younger sibling that could be messing with your tiel?


----------



## pmacfarlane92

No I do not, I am the youngest. My mom visits her every day too unless I come over, so she's not neglected or teased... She interacts with people nearby, like call and respone, if you call her name, she'll tweet back in response, but I don't know why she's doing this, I just want some answers...


----------



## roxy culver

She could be going through a hormonal thing and being bratty...


----------



## pmacfarlane92

That COULD be it, but we've had her for 3 years and she's NEVER acted like this  My previous birds didn't either


----------



## Saxonmalone

Does she do the same thing to your mom or just you?


----------

